# Fehler beim Starten einer Anwendung über Java WebStart



## clumsy (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem wenn ich meine Anwendung via Java WebStart starten möchte. Die Jars liegen auf einem Server und ich greife von meinem Client via
javaws http://<servername>/<jnlp-Datei> darauf zu und bekomme die angehängte Fehlermeldung. Kann mir einer helfen und sagen was ich tun muß um den Fehler zu beheben? Falls es ein konkretes jar geht, das den Fehler verursacht, könnte es das jhall.jar von Sun sein. Die anderen jars sind alle mit einem eigenenZertifikat signiert.
Das Zertifikat ist laut jarsigner -verbose -verify -certs jhall.jar nicht abgelaufen (siehe jarsigner.pdf).

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung
Gruß
clumsy


----------



## hansmueller (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

bei WebStart müssen glaube ich alle jars mit dem gleichen Zertifikat signiert sein.

Du kannst also probieren, ob es funktioniert, wenn du die jhall.jar mit deinem Zertifikat signierst.

Wenn das nicht klappt, kannst du noch folgendes probieren: Lösche aus dem Manifest in der jhall.jar alle Signaturcodes und signiere anschließend die jar mit deinem eigenen Zertifikat. (So das es praktisch nur deine Signatur gibt und keine andere.)

Nachtrag: Habe noch folgenden Link diesbezüglich gefunden http://www.java-forum.org/deployment/101610-jnlp-accesscontrolexception.html

MfG
hansmueller


----------

